# WTH?



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

KSL just reported than Versus is now off the air on DirectTV. Unless DirectTV and Comcast come to an agreement the FSU vs BYU, TCU vs BYU games will not be watchable w/o having Comcast. I will NEVER be a Comcast customer! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw that, what a crock! http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=7782043
So, now you can only see all MWC games by having Comcast now. Same reason Dish does not have the Mtn. Kind of tough to negotiate to be a customer with your biggest competitor. I was just about to go to DirecTV, but this certainly may change things.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I will miss the FSU game regardless as I will be chasing elk on the 19th unless "sheep" tags out early.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I heard an add the other day for Dish Network saying they would carry the Mtn games....? I know that one of their "selling points" in the radio ad was that you couldn't get local games on DirectTV anymore.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

just go to the bar...easy fix...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sinner!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BOHICA. 

Got to love what Craig Thompson did for the MWC.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> Sinner!


haha...I remember when I actually thought that...oh to be 13 years old again


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, now I'm all irritated with the whole deal. It took me a couple of years to finally break down for the directtv so I could watch the games. Then this past winter, I finally antied up for a nice high def TV, since at least of a few of the games would be in high def. So now two of the best games of the year I'll miss? That just sucks. Outside chance right now I'll go to the FSU game. I may have to anti up for the TCU game as well. Urrggggg. How on earth does Craig Thompson keep his job? Really. Between the TV contract and totally crappy bowl contracts, why do the MWC schools keep this yayhoo around?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Sinner!
> ...


That's funny right there. :lol:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

What about the Utah game tonight? Is it going to be the same thing?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its on MTN.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool! Still have to go to the bar. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Cool! Still have to go to the bar. :wink:


Which one ?? Come on Jahan, we won't tell. :lol: See ya in Wendover. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell if I wasn't going hunting I would gladly go to the bar with you guys. I turned down tickets to the game today.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I'll just go hunting Friday, Saturday (if necessary), Sunday (if necessary), and Monday (if necessary)...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm more pissed off about my favorite hunting shows being unavailable now, than anything!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to have Vs. on Dish Network then I downgraded and lost it. I liked the hunting shows. Suddenly the other day I noticed I have Vs. again. Whatever happened with this deal worked out for me. Now I'll get to see a few decent college games too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Comcast in the words of Tyra Banks you can kiss my fat ass!


----------

